

The Rizzoli Conundrum - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/11/the-rizzoli-conundrum.html

======
umut
the buttons on the left side and bottom row means maximum stretch for the most
common right hand thumb using crowd. Maximum stretch may be translating to
maximum pressure. Just a wild guess...

